# animal husbandry



## MarianaElSalvador

Any clues on how to say this in spanish?


----------



## loladamore

University courses/degrees are usually called *Veterinaria y Zootecnia*, or at least they are in Latina American. I hope that helps.


----------



## CARJR45

Aunque tarde, opino lo siguiente:

Cuando se habla en términos generales de "Animal Husbandry", en realidad se habla de "Ganaderia".


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

me gusta, y NUNCA es tarde para aprender... Gracias


----------



## TranslatingCat

Estoy en desacuerdo con todas estas traducciones.

"Animal Husbandry" en los laboratorias de investigación se refiere al cuidado de esos animales. Es posible que parte del cuidado de estos animales incluya críarlos, pero "Husbandry" en general se refiere al cuidado de esos animales: rutinas de alimentación, tratamiento médico, ejercicio, etc. 
¿No existe una traducción en Español que se use de la misma manera?

¡Gracias!


----------



## TranslatingCat

¡Hola Senior Members!

¡Por favor, necesito ayuda con este término! No quiero usar Ganadería (¡nada que ver!) y Veterinaira y Zootecnia es demasiado general.
¿Qué piensan de "Cuidado de Animales de Laboratorio"?

Gracias


----------



## k-in-sc

Sounds fine to me (and a lot of other people):
http://www.google.com/search?btnG=Google+Search&q="Cuidado+de+Animales+de+Laboratorio"


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo diría "cuidado" o "mantenimiento" de animales de laboratorio. Dependiendo del contexto, también se podría decir "estabulación de animales de laboratorio".
Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

Interesting suggestion about "estabulación" -- would that mean their housing? It must be more general than the English "stabling," which now refers only to horses.


----------



## TranslatingCat

k-in-sc

As is said here in the United States, You rock!

Esto es exactamente lo que buscaba.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola, k-in-sc.
Estabulario (o animalario) de animales de laboratorio sería el equivalente a "animal facilities" o "animal quarters". La estabulación incluye el mantenimiento (alojamiento, alimentación, limpieza, tratamientos profilácticos si es el caso, por ejemplo, etc.) y la reproducción (que habitualmente no se realiza, sino que los animales son comprados a proveedores).
Aunque ambas palabras proceden de estabular, se usa "estabulario" para animales de experimentación y "establo" para équidos.
Un abrazo.


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks for that explanation!
And TranslatingCat, thanks, but all I did was search on Google. Ilialluna here knows these terms off the top of her head


----------



## TranslatingCat

Gracias, Ilialluna. Creo que ahora tengo una traducción mucho más apropiada.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Ilialluna

Bueno, off the top of my head y porque he dirigido 3 estabularios durante un total de 8 años.

De nada, TranslatingCat.


----------

